# Uros Baric, classical guitarist



## millionrainbows

I think this guy is really good, and I want more people to see him play. Go to his website to see more, and subscribe to his channel.

Uros Baric is a guitarist, guitar instructor and music producer based in Slovenia, Europe. He also runs Baros Records, record label and recording studio (http://barosrecords.com), as well as a guitar learning platform Guitarise (http://guitarise.com).Besides performing, teaching guitar, making records and music videos, he has a passion for travelling, hiking, photography and designing websites/platforms.http://urosbaric.com.


----------



## Guest

I have his Baroque Music CD and like it very much.


----------

